# Anyone Interested?



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's where my money goes.

GOLDEN RESCUE

If you look hard enough you'll find me and also there's my wife...and of course..Jordan and Payton.

The page is new...only running this week. Thanks ahead of time for looking.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I was all choked up and when I got to Payton...I nearly lost it!!! What a beautiful and loving tribute to GRIN and all the dogs!!! I wish you much success on your fundraising effort - your dedication and love of all things Gold shines brightly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sweet page! Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice page! Thanks for sharing. I also got all choked up when I got to Payton. What a wonderful thing you do! I hope to be fostering (or failing as a foster parent & becoming an adoptive mother) within the next few months.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What an incredible page. I too really lost it with Payton. You are amazing JPD!!!! Love, Beau and Emmy


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was great and well put together.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Wonderful page, what gorgeous goldens, every single one...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

That was absolutely beautiful. GRIN was one of the first golden retriever rescues that I ever donated to and I remember Stephanie with all her goldens. I still have my green sweatshirt from GRIN, with the big G R I N on the back. You guys are amazing and do an amazing job as do most all the rescues. Keep up the great great work that you guys do. When I lived out there while my husband was doing a fellowship, at the Cleveland Clinic, I had gone to some of your events and they were always a wonderful time. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful JPD! I know of GRIN and hear them spoken of highly all the time!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was wonderful. Wow, all of those goldens in one place...it must have been "golden heaven". Of course Jordan and Payton are gorgeous. And I love the 2 pics of the "4 Muskateers" on the couch and Capone and Camden in the car. Very heartwarming. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Hey gold4me.......the Beau and Emmy I know are on my site !!!!!! Is this Ferdosh ? A Tribute to Ferdosh and Pety is there also.

Martha is my dear friend..along with Kimm.

Payton is MINE..MINE...MINE. Goldens know they were rescued.....they act sooo differently.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JPD said:


> Thanks everyone. Hey gold4me.......the Beau and Emmy I know are on my site !!!!!! Is this Ferdosh ? A Tribute to Ferdosh and Pety is there also.
> 
> Martha is my dear friend..along with Kimm.
> 
> Payton is MINE..MINE...MINE. Goldens know they were rescued.....they act sooo differently.


So you ID'd Martha!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

JPD said:


> Payton is MINE..MINE...MINE. Goldens know they were rescued.....they act sooo differently.


I know how you feel. Our Cosmo was also supposed to have been put to sleep, as well. He bit his owner (though they say it was during rough play). But Cosmo was supposed to be this "bad" dog....and he was going to be put to sleep in Houston...

Now he's MINE...MINE...MINE. This forum raised the money to fly him up to us....and I'll never regret it. He's never come close to biting me or anyone in our family....I can't even get him to mouth me when we play rough....

Sorry for rambling.....but I love telling Cosmo's story....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You for the work you do - the kindness, love & devotion you give can never be taken away--thank you for sharing the site with us.


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Rick...ramble on as much as you like. I loved hearing your story also. These Goldens are AMAZING. People just have to learn how to understand them. Carolyn (my friend from GRIN) rescued Eli and she has him dressing up and doing all sorts of stuff. Her Goldens have been the Stars on our Website....as well as all the other Goldens. 

I LOVE having them on the site. Cosmo and any others can be on it also. Did I mention that I do ALL THIS FOR FREE ???? There is NO Charge. So Don't get me wrong. I do this for the Love of Goldens. People Love seeing them after a hard day at work or just to forget their troubles.

OK...here's the site.....

Welcome to Mike and JORDAN'S GOOD as GOLD!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Yep, YOU CAUGHT ME. It is FERDSOH here. Oh I love my Beau and Emmy tribute along with my Petey and Ferdosh. JPD is a miracle worker!!!


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello, my Dearest Friend. Looking at Petey's page and Ferdosh really gets to me. Hope you are well. HUG Beau and Emmy for me.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, I just had a HUGE cry after reading Ferdosh's page again. You know Wednesday would have been his 32nd birthday. I am blessed to have your wonderful tribute to look at along with my Petey. AND of course Beau and Emmy's pages. I will hug them for you.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh that was so wonderful and brought tears to my eyes as there are so many beautiful goldens on there. What an amazing job you all are doing!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what a great web page that is. Thanks for sharing all those wonderful pictures. I love the one with the two in the car, LOL.


----------

